# Why I have NOT been on here



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

We sold off most of our herd (except 6) to put a down payment on a house that we are hoping to move into in november. I didn't want to keep breeding the goats while trying to get established in a new state, my husband wants nothing to do with getting back into the politics of the breeding world, the cost of fencing and housing goats at the new farm, etc etc... 
So I deleted the bookmark for the goat spot off my computer, stayed away for months, thought about selling off the 3 fullblood does I kept.... then got bored and ooh I'll see whats new on the goat spot. BAD idea now I am seeing everyone's goat pictures and new BABY goats (oh how I love them!) and expecting does... and thinking well maybe I will just register my last doelings JUST in case I want to breed them in the future..... :sigh: its hopeless...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I understand!! Hubby always says it would be cheaper to buy milk from other goat owners then to raise our own...but the satifaction of knowing what is in our milk is worth it...not to mention the pleasures of these wonderful animals..sure there are sad times, hard times and times you want to BBQ one lol..but I often feel the same about my hubby lol...(and kids)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good to hear from you. Why not just keep the 3 and sell the offspring? Then you keep things like fencing to a minimum and you still have some goats.

That was my compromise with my husband. Plus he sure likes the milk products.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

If I kept 3 it would be my unregistered doe Maggie and her two doelings who can be reg 50%, and then sell the 3 fullbloods. I'd make a better profit the other way around, keeping the fullbloods to breed but I can't give up my Maggie! And she is a bit of a terror to the fullbloods and teaching her babies to do the same! My husband was okay with me breeding just Maggies two young doelings so we could have some babies around and they'd pay for their own feed.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

When it comes to just having enough for your own enjoyment, you should keep the goats that make you the most happy.


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

I agree completely. I have 22 head, 1 buck and 21 does. They are all named and loved and occupy the 18 acres surrounding my business. I actually enjoy the chores and love the kids. The goats are a very stabilizing force in my life. They need me and I could sit and watch/interact with them for hours.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I hear you.

Just remember, even if you do or don't have goaties, we still want you to visit us, we love hearing from you and anyone else, that is under the same situation.

Nice Avatar pic by the way.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks. Well if I have goats for just my enjoyment then I'd keep Maggie and her two girls.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------

